# Homemade cheesy, cream of broccoli soup



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 11, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to post this question so I chose veggies.

I want a recipe to make some of this. Anyone have a good one? I know it's not rockstar type food, and it's not alcohol, but I think it's delicious. So help a brother out forum folk! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey  rockstar looks like no one here eats that stuff.    Try allrecipes.com They have quite a few there.   Are you going to make it 2-2-14 to the cheese smoke?

Stan


----------



## ak1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Google is your friend; 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=crea...j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link.

Yeah I guess no one does eat that stuff round here. lol! I knew it was a long shot.

Stan I think I can make that. Not 100% sure but it looks good as far as I know. What time are you talking? Is there a link to where all this is posted?


----------



## dougmays (Jan 29, 2014)

i could see this recipe or a beer and cheese soup being delicious cooked on the smoker!


----------

